# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  شهيد من سرايا القدس في غارة اسرائيلية وسط غزة

## Sad Story

*استشهد ناشط من سرايا القدس الجناح المسلح لحركة الجهاد الاسلامي في العشرين من عمره واصيب اخر في غارة جوية نفذتها طائرة اسرائيلية على شارع النفق في حي الشيخ رضوان وسط قطاع غزة هذه الليلة.

وقال مراسلنا ان الغارة استهدفت مجموعة في شارع النفق وسط مدينة غزة اسفرت عن استشهاد عطية مقاط .

وقد تبنت سرايا القدس اطلاق 5 صواريخ من طراز غراد على عسقلان واشكول.

وقالت في بيان لها إن القصف ياتي ردا على اغتيال ناشطها اسماعيل الاسمر.

بينما تبنت كتائب الشهيد أبو علي مصطفى الجناح العسكري للجبهة الشعبية المسؤولية عن إطلاق صاروخ جراد على بئر السبع وصاروخين على نتيفوت.

من جهتها قالت مصادر اسرائيلية إن صاروخين من طراز" غراد" اطلقا مساء اليوم الاربعاء من قطاع غزة وسقطا في مناطق مفتوحة جنوب عسقلان وبالقرب من اوفاكيم.

فيما ضربت صلية بعدد من صواريخ القسام لم يعرف عددها، منطقة المجلس الاقليمي "اشكلول" جنوب اسرائيل.

واضافت المصادر انه لم تسجل اصابات او اضرار في عمليات القصف المذكورة فيما طلبت قيادة الجبهة الداخلية من سكان "اشكول" وشاعر هنيغف الدخول للملاجئ.

الجدير بالذكر انه ومنذ اعلان التهدئة الاحد الماضي سقط ثلاثة شهداء في غزة واصيب اربعة اخرين.
*

----------

